# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwpijn of NEURALGIE of wat is het ?

## Ludovicus

Ik zit geplaagd met de zeer ambetante aandoening "NEURALGIE" ( zenuwpijn). D.w.z , Bij het sporten ( vooral bij de opwarming )word ik gek van de jeuk of is het juist al word ik van alle kanten gestoken door duizend naalden. Dit manifesteerd zich vooral in de winter ( bij koude temperaturen dus ) . Ik fiets praktisch elke dag en rij nog cyclocrosswedstrijden bij de Veteranen. Mijn huisarts heeft al van alles geprobeerd maar tot dusver zonder veel resultaat. Afkoeling helpt het meeste , maar begin maar eens af te koelen bij een opwarming. Het is juist al kan de warmte die ik dan ontwikkel niet naar buiten. ( porien wat toe zitten ? het kan ). Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en of wat kan je er aan doen ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ludovicus,

Vervelend dat je zenuwpijn hebt!
Hoelang heb je hier al last van? Wat heeft de huisarts allemaal geprobeerd? Welke onderzoeken hebt je gehad? Is er een duidelijke oorzaak gevonden? Heb je nog andere klachten dan jeuk en pijn en waar precies voel je die jeuk en pijn? 

Sorry voor de hoeveelheid vragen maar misschien kunnen we je beter helpen als we meer informatie hebben.

* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4119 hier staat wat zenuwpijn is en ervaringen van leden,
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12003 hier heeft iemand aangezichtspijn en omdat het niet op MRI zichtbaar is waar het door komt wordt hij niet geholpen, ander lid geeft als tip triggerpoint massage, misschien dat dat wat helpt?
* ik heb hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12189 een artikel geplaatst over verschillende soorten neuralgie/zenuwpijn en onderin staan links naar websites over pijn en pijnbestrijding.

Alvast bedankt voor het beantwoorden van de vragen!
Heel erg veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ludovicus

Hallo Luuss ,

Andere klachten heb ik eigenlijk niet , maar dit probleem draag ik al ongeveer 20 jaar mee ( toen bij een huidspecialist geweest,die het blijkbaar ook niet wist , mij dan maar pilletjes ga waarvan ik meer slaperig was dan wat anders (de pilletjes hielpen wat, de jeuk was niet meer zo hevig als anders maar was niet geheel weg - pilletjes dan maar na enkele keren weggegooid ). De jeuk is toen na enkele jaren spontaan verdwenen en van een 3 a 4 jaren geleden heb ik er terug veel last van. In de zomer bij warm weer heb ik er GEEN last van ( periode mei tot september). Vroeger was het meer iets in de zin van verspringende jeuk .

De jeuk komt nu over mijn ganse lichaam ( behalve hoofd en handen ), dit in combinatie met een soort warmteopwelling die blijkbaar niet naar buiten kan. Doet zich alleen voor bij het opwarmen als ik begin te sporten. ( dan stop ik even langs de kant van de weg - een 3x ongeveer - rij dan verder tot ik er tenslotte doorheen ben en dan is het zo goed als weg ).

De huisarts heeft al geprobeerd : *Dermalex Plus* ( helpt een beetje, maar niet voldoende , ik heb wel een zeer droge huid) - *Meloxicam* ( ontstekingsremmer 7,5 mg/dag, neem ik niet meer ,twijfel aan het nut ervan en is na een tijdje ook zwaar spul voor de maag) in combinatie met *Befact Forte* 1 per/dag( neem ik de ganse winter). In een verder verleden is dan ook nog geprobeerd met verandering van de wasverzachter - ander zeep - ander onderlijfjes tijdens het sporten - en waarschijnlijk nog ander zaken van die aard ( kom er niet direct op ) ,dit alles met weinig of geen resultaat.

Dit is het zo ongeveer wat ik mij nu kan herinneren. O ja , bij het binnenkomen van koud naar warm kan ik ook een opstoot krijgen met overal jeuk , dat ik eerst even terug naar buiten moet. Kom ik dan in de koude , dan trek het weer weg . Zoals ik al eens aangaf , *AFKOELING* is een goede helper.

In ieder geval Luuss ,al enorm bedankt voor het bestuderen van het probleem.

Groetjes,

Ludovicus

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb ook heel vaak de kriebels. De laatste weken/maanden vooral jeuk op mijn rug, maar ook op andere plaatsen heb ik er last van, behalve op mijn handen.
Ik krijg vaak de kriebels als ik tijdens een bijeenkomst ofzo moet stil zitten. Bewegen verminderd de kriebels.

Ik heb een gewrichtsaandoening waardoor mijn gewrichten makkelijk uit de kom gaan en hiermee worden mijn spieren continue overbelast. Ik heb hierdoor veel pijn en vermoed dat die kriebels een gevolg hiervan zijn.

Ik merk dat als mijn gewrichten weer goed in de kom zitten en mijn spieren tot rust komen dat ik minder kriebels heb. 
Ik bezoek regelmatig een chiropractor en fysiotherapeut die mijn triggerpoints behandelt. Triggerpoints zijn een soort spierknoopjes die voor stralingspijn, kramp, tintelingen zorgen. Vaak is de huid rondom de triggerpoints kriebelig en het helpt me dan ook als ik de triggerpoints laat behandelen door middel van Dry Needling.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ludovicus,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Wel vervelend dat je al 20 jaar met klachten rondloopt! 
Misschien dat je wat kan met de tip van Sefi over triggerpoint behandeling bij een chiropractor of fysiotherapeut? 
Hier staat daar meer informatie over en ook waar aangesloten therapeuten gevestigd zitten.
Fijn in elk geval dat afkoeling helpt!
Succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ludovicus

Een kleine update. Na het zoveelste bezoek aan de huisdokter een 3 - tal weken geleden is besloten van alleen nog *Katoenen* kleding te dragen . Het zou best eens kunnen dat polyester - nylon - acryl - polyamide en aanverwante kleding tijdens het fietsen ( en ook er buiten )de grote boosdoeners zijn en dat ik dat niet kan verdragen. Deze kleding houd te zeer de warmte vast ( waardoor - in mijn geval - de huid moeilijk kan ademen ) en van daar waarschijnlijk ook de jeuk. Reken daarbij ook mijn zeer droge huid en de koude ( ik zweet op een ganse winter niet) en je moet waarschijnlijk niet verder zoeken.

Tijdens het fietsen draag ik nu als onderkleding een T - shirt ( katoen )en een legging voor de benen( ook katoen - uit de zeeman van 5 euro ). Daarover een katoenen hemd en een katoenen jasje. En ja hoor , de jeuk is enorm vermindert , en er zijn zelfs dagen dat ik weinig of niets meer voel . Volgens de arts duurt het even vooraleer het zolang dragen van die polyester (chemische ) kleding uit de huid is . Ook besloten is van mij met niets anders meer te wassen als *SUNLIGHT* zeep. Geparfumeerde of ander zeep is te vermijden omdat deze de huid te zeer uit drogen. Ook in het dagelijkse leven ben ik volledig over gegaan op het dragen van alleen nog katoenen kleding.

Viktorie kraaien doe ik echter nog niet. Ik blijf op mijn hoede , maar ik geloof toch dat een hele grote stap in de goede richting is gezet. Ik hou jullie dan ook verder op de hoogte.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ludovicus,

He fijn dat de oorzaak (zeer waarschijnlijk) gevonden is!
Hopelijk heeft je huisarts gelijk en gaat de kriebel helemaal weg nadat je een tijdje alleen katoen draagt en je je alleen doucht met sunlight zeep!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## naamjaapaap

> Ik zit geplaagd met de zeer ambetante aandoening "NEURALGIE" ( zenuwpijn). D.w.z , Bij het sporten ( vooral bij de opwarming )word ik gek van de jeuk of is het juist al word ik van alle kanten gestoken door duizend naalden. Dit manifesteerd zich vooral in de winter ( bij koude temperaturen dus ) . Ik fiets praktisch elke dag en rij nog cyclocrosswedstrijden bij de Veteranen. Mijn huisarts heeft al van alles geprobeerd maar tot dusver zonder veel resultaat. Afkoeling helpt het meeste , maar begin maar eens af te koelen bij een opwarming. Het is juist al kan de warmte die ik dan ontwikkel niet naar buiten. ( porien wat toe zitten ? het kan ). Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en of wat kan je er aan doen ?


hoi, Ik heb deze pijn al zeven jaar, de jeuk is als een gevoel van electrische schokken, prikkeldraad die men als kind bij elkaar gaf door de huid in tegenovergestelde richting te draaien, de doktoren weten niet waar het vandaan komt. Ik zou graag met je willen corresponderen, om te kijken wat jouw voorgeschiedenis is. Ik ben een sportinstructrice, dus sport ook veel.
Geef mijn email door [email protected] als je wilt mag je contact opnemen, misschien komen we samen er achter wat het zou kunnen veroorzaken. Slik nu morfine tegen de pijn, helpt alleen niet.
groeten agnes

----------


## naamjaapaap

heb dit ook al zeven jaar. heb berichtje naar je gestuurd op de site. [email protected]

----------

